# Discovery (Toro Powershift 1332 issues to be foud)



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I bought the Toro Powershift 1332 from Ebay (the one that was not tested due to lack of gasoline :facepalm_zpsdj194qh). I will be posting what I _*discover*_ as I go over it. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

So far I have noticed:

1. Tha gas tank is about 1/2 full (I will be draining and replacing it with fresh gas).
2. Whe you pull the cord on the recoil start, it seems to pull easier than expected (low compression/no compression?).
3. Engine oil level is ok and oil looks somewhat clean.
4. There seems to be a considerable oil leak at the cylinder head gasket.
5. Light to moderate corrossion on some spots at auger housing and body (will probably clean and touch up).
6. It is missing the heater box (unknown if something else is missing on that area).

Are there any particular points that I should be looking at as this is my first powershift?.

I do not have a lot of free time so I will be checking it as time permits, therefore be patient and stay tuned.... :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

pull the wheels off of the axles. polish up the shafts. with 220 or 320 sand paper. and grease the snot out of it. drop the control box and have a looksee in there. to see if all the springs are there. anti sneeze the snot out of that 1. check the chain slop on the trans. that should be between 1/8 to 3/8 travel. if my memory is right. stick stainless steel 5/16 by 2 inch bolts for the auger. TORO does not use those BLOODY SHEAR PIN SET UP. check the impeller for play in it. you might have to replace that bearing if there is a lot of slop in it. use 80/90 weight non synthetic gear oil. the seals will not hold the sin stuff. the cables coming out of the control box are more than likely in need of adjustment. that should keep you busy for a while. KEEP ME IN THE LOOP. AND LET ME KNOW THE SCORE ON THAT 1. MAHALO!!! and MAZEL TOV on your score.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I finally was able to spend a few minutes with the Powershift , I was able to get the engine started after a couple of attempts. It starts but only runs at WOT regardles of the position of the throttle lever, and sounds quite loud.

Any thoughts of what may be causing the very high idle? :confused2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Did you check the linkage??????????????? the carb more than likely needs a overhaul. but when it comes to those TECUMSAPART engines they are not my cup of tea.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Did you check the linkage??????????????? the carb more than likely needs a overhaul. but when it comes to those TECUMSAPART engines they are not my cup of tea.:emoticon-south-park


I am planning on rebuilding the carb, and I will check the linkage at the same time. I'll start with that. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I second checking out the linkage. Have you stuck your finger on the throttle to see is the shaft itself is free and turns ? I've had then seize closed (idle position) and wouldn't start. Just sprayed it with penetrating oil from above and through the carb and they usually loosen up.

Take a look at the video at the 1:00 mark for seeing how the throttle should move and spring back. 




Vids on an overhaul: https://www.google.com/#q=donnyboy+tecumseh+carb+video


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you Kiss, I will look at that.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Is the engine a Briggs or a OHV Tecumseh? I have links to either service manual if you need it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Is the engine a Briggs or a OHV Tecumseh? I have links to either service manual if you need it.


I has a Tecumseh engine in it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> I has a Tecumseh engine in it.


Page 27 shows the linkage configurations for the carb. I hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you _*Grunt*_,
I will look into it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you looked into it yet ?? The snow will be coming in a month or two. 

Looking forward to trying mine out as I didn't get any measurable snow last year when I got mine. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

No, I haven't gotten to it yet, it is still on my to do list :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh.
When I get to it, I will report on this thread. 

I'm affraid I have a few projects ahead of it :facepalm_zpsdj194qh.

I haven't really done much on my projects this past summer as I thought I would :facepalm_zpsdj194qh.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

For the WOT check that the idle screw is not screwed too far in to the stop thus not allowing low idle. Also the throttle plate/shaft may be frozen in place, wide open.


----------

